# Game #11: Nets (6-2) @ Lakers (5-5)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Brooklyn Nets @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 20 November 2012
2230H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, YES
National Channel: NBA TV



STARTING LINEUPS

Nets
G Williams | G Johnson | C Lopez | F Humphries | F Wallace

@

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It will be another good game to see if we have really been getting better or if we are just beating bad teams. I dont think the Nets are a great team, but they are at least an Eastern Conference playoff team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep good measuring stick/test - they've looked solid the last few games and managed easy wins but the competition hasnt exactly been 1st rate - good test


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Alot of good match ups all across the board here. We gotta tighten up on the boards Pau is gonna really need to work to keep Humphries off the boards as well as MWP vs Wallace. 

I'm interested to see how Morris does defensively against Deron he's done a pretty good job guarding pg's to this point. 

If we get our pace I think the Nets will have trouble keeping up. Howard has gotta step up defensively to stymie Lopez.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> If we get our pace I think the Nets will have trouble keeping up.


huh - that's a funny thing to hear about the Lakers


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

e-monk said:


> huh - that's a funny thing to hear about the Lakers


We're slowtime no more. llullz


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This should be a really fun game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looking forward to it. It would be our biggest win to date, and hopefully really instill a new confidence in this team. I hope Morris holds his own against Williams.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> huh - that's a funny thing to hear about the Lakers


lol it is it really is but we get buckets now the ball moves and we play with real pace.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> D'antoni says he will coach tonight


-Howard Beck


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

when the hell is Nash coming back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Out at least another week.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Real early and I'm drooling over metta llullz :drool:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Incredible start!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! Just woke up. :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris getting screwed. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe. :drool:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Girls wearing Carl's Jr. outfits. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's the first time I've ever seen Duhon attempt and make a layup wearing P&G. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

'Twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Stackhouse's turning back time. llullz


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we bring back bernie?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad to see Kobe's efficiency continue. Man I can't wait for Nash to be back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the 2nd time this season Dwight has air balled a free throw. Yikes.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight for ze llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Kobe and Pau back in.

Lopez is kicking our asses.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Lopez making 10-15 ft fade away J's never a good sign.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight's free throw shooting is killing us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard is some bullshit if you are gonna miss free throws then dominate the damn game be on some DPOY type dominance we survived Shaq's free throw shooting because he dominated the damn game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Only 1 point scored in the 4th quarter. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****, Dwight! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank God for Metta!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful, awful free throw shooting. It'll be the reason we lose this game if we do lose.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

WTF's happening?! Even Kobe's missing FTs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

***** move by the Nets. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe going hero ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's the man.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The Nets are helping Kobe pad his stats. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game over. Lakers win! Big victory for this team given how the season has gone so far.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bernie using D'Antoni's system = 100+ pts, D'Antoni using his system =/= 100 pts.

#BernieSystem. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wish I knew what Kobe and Wallace were saying to each other. 

Dwight and Deron talking. I wonder what that conversation was like.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau's everybody's *****. llullz


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Wish I knew what Kobe and Wallace were saying to each other.
> 
> Dwight and Deron talking. I wonder what that conversation was like.


Probably something like "...Where the hell does the media get this shit? Where are we going for dinner?"


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*ramonashelburne ‏@ramonashelburne*
> 
> I miss the Bickerstaff era where the Lakers dropped 119 on people._


:laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Good sign for LAL to grind out a win on D in a game offensive rhythm wasn't coming easy, esp. w/all the fouling.





> LAL got plenty of stops in crunch time, the Nets scoring just 6 points in the final 5:22 of the 4th. Nets hit only 2 of final 10 shots.


-Mike Trudell


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Wish I knew what Kobe and Wallace were saying to each other.
> 
> Dwight and Deron talking. I wonder what that conversation was like.


Wallace: "Kobe, you know the refs gamed you over us in 2002. You know that, right?"

Kobe: "Five rings, Gerald. How many you got?"


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> D'Antoni on Kobe refusing to be subbed out with two early fouls: "I've got to learn how to trust them, because I don't know them."





> Glib D'Antoni on using Lakers stars: "They make a lot of money. They're gonna earn every cent of it. I'm gonna wear 'em out."


-Kevin Ding


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who the coach staffing was (besides D-antoni)? Is bickerstaff gone now? 

If Dwight was a good free throw shooter, he could average 28-30ppg. Combine that with his defensive capabilities and he would probably be just as good as Shaq, perhaps even better.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> Can anyone tell me who the coach staffing was (besides D-antoni)? *Is bickerstaff gone now*?
> 
> If Dwight was a good free throw shooter, he could average 28-30ppg. Combine that with his defensive capabilities and he would probably be just as good as Shaq, perhaps even better.


If I'm not mistaken, Bernie's still with the Lakers but now as a consultant a la Tex Winter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> If Dwight was a good free throw shooter, he could average 28-30ppg. Combine that with his defensive capabilities and he would probably be just as good as Shaq, perhaps even better.


No you are wrong here remember if Shaq could make free throws he'd have averagedd 40 a game. Shaq averaged that with a bad free throw stroke. Howard is no Shaq not even close really I know comparisons sometimes seem relevant but to me Howard is nowhere near the place Shaq was as a dominant player. 

I watched Young Shaq dominate with freakish athleticism and then trasition into dominating with dominant low post moves. 

I have yet to see Howard dominate or evolve in his low post game. Shaq gets hated on alot in the media for being critical of Howard but I think his points are often valid with the on court stuff.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good win for us. We saw that this team can play some defense when it matters, which is good news. If we could have made a few more damn FT's or 3's, this game would not have been close.

But what is wrong with Jodie Meeks? I had (have) such high hopes for this guy and has been such a disappointment so far. I am hoping D'Antoni can resurrect him from the brickyard, because I am starting to miss Ebanks, and that is sad for Jodie.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

jazzy1 said:


> No you are wrong here remember if Shaq could make free throws he'd have averagedd 40 a game. Shaq averaged that with a bad free throw stroke. Howard is no Shaq not even close really I know comparisons sometimes seem relevant but to me Howard is nowhere near the place Shaq was as a dominant player.
> 
> I watched Young Shaq dominate with freakish athleticism and then trasition into dominating with dominant low post moves.
> 
> I have yet to see Howard dominate or evolve in his low post game. Shaq gets hated on alot in the media for being critical of Howard but I think his points are often valid with the on court stuff.


I'm not talking about if both could hit them. I'm talking zero sum, where only Dwight could hit them. The free throw stroke would negate some of shaqs advantage offensively, and Dwight is better defensively, so he would be right up there with Shaq.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cajon said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Bernie's still with the Lakers but now as a consultant a la Tex Winter.


Bickerstaff was on the bench behind mike last game. Everyone stayed but they added two dantonis


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

